# Puss Moth and a surprise!



## Overread (May 27, 2020)

Fired up the moth trap again and had a good haul this time - warmer weather and a nice cloudy night resulted in a good number in the trap including a beautiful Puss Moth (Cerura vinula)







Enjoy some close ups of the critter too!
















And one of the leg







For their size those legs and hooks have considerable strength in them. This moth did not want to let go of anything and kept its head down. With that thick shaggy mane around its upper body and its general clingy nature I didn't get any close ups of the face area sadly. But still some fantastic looks at the wings and claw! 


As for the surprise






Hornets generally really like light and fly around at night too. We've had them for a good while now, though they've been quiet (bees have moved into the roof where the hornets were once nesting). We get the odd few flying through but no nearby nest. So thankfully I've not had to worry about them.

Sadly this one was a bit too warmed up and awake. Still not fully mobile and not really able to fly, but it could certainly still move and buzz its wings up. So it didn't want to sit still for photos. 



All distance shots were Sigma 70mm macro whilst all the really super close ups are the Canon MPE 65mm macro. As always any comments and critiques are more than welcome.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 27, 2020)

Beautiful little creature.....


----------



## Photo Lady (May 27, 2020)

Great photography


----------



## Overread (May 27, 2020)

Thanks both - made getting up at 5am to check the trap worth it to get a beauty like this.


----------



## Jeff G (May 27, 2020)

Great set! Love the detail shots, and the hornet is awesome.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 4, 2020)

Everything Jeff said, nice shootin'.


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks both!


----------

